# (Pentax) Pimpin ain't easy.



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Seems as though we have a few folks that like the dark side. So how many Pentax users do we have on this forum? Would seem obvious I am a diehard Pentaxian. So stand and be counted!!!


----------



## teah (Jul 25, 2010)

I am currently a Film Pentaxian, with Pentax Super ME


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

You can be the second. I also shoot Pentax film but with a K1000. Digital is a K10D. I've got a few more Pentax film bodies but don't use them much.


----------



## Red_Wall (Mar 14, 2012)

I use a Pentax! It's my first ever DSLR. Got it about 8 months ago and I love it! Pentax k-x, by the way.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

I've got a K1000 myself, but I haven't used it for a long time. It sits with the rest of my other cameras on display in my house


----------



## teah (Jul 25, 2010)

This is my Pentax gears


----------



## teah (Jul 25, 2010)

And a GOLD 77 ltd lens


----------



## crf529 (Jul 24, 2010)

Mmmmm yes please. Currently have a K20D and K-r with a bag full of lenses from a 10-20/3.5 to 300/2.8. Waiting for the K-5 replacement or possible FF :icon_wink.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking over the Photography section it appears we have a few more Pentaxians here.
Stand up and be counted. Add your names


----------



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)

Heres my Pentax Honeywell SP1000 I usually use when I shoot film. I scooped up a 28mm wide angle with the m 42 mount for $10 at a local photography store. Lucky find for me!


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

I've been using my Pentax K10D for several years now and my dad used it for a few years before that. I really like it  Now if only I could afford a f/2.8 55-200mm lens for it... Lol.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am a new Proud Pentax owner. I love my K30. I checked out the the Big 2 I liked the nikon but when I took a few photos with the K30 I was sold. It just fit me like a glove Everything about the camera made sense to me. 

I was just wondering if there were others. They are under rated for sure. I am such a fan I am on a Pentax forum now.

I just picked up a Weather resistant 50-200mm its in the mail. It was $184 free shipping on thee Bay. I love using my old manual lenes for the camera. My old 50mm is a nice glass.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Really? Pentax user are very rare. 

come on there have to be more of us? 

I love my K-30. here are some photos I have taken with it. Just to add to the thread. 

IMGP0600 by snowflake311, on Flickr


meatsad by snowflake311, on Flickr


coyotstand by snowflake311, on Flickr


Moonshineblue by snowflake311, on Flickr

Come on other Pentax users post your photos.


----------



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)

Here's a pic i took tonight. I was just playing around with a table top "product" photography shoot.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Does it still work?


----------



## gerbillo (Dec 5, 2013)

Resurrecting this thread since there's not many of us and I'm new here. People speak so much about image quality that ergonomics don't come up. This is what sells it to me, and I have more fun using a Pentax SLR than any camera system I've ever owned. I want great image quality too but I only get to enjoy that when I get home and load the pictures, but before then I have great fun with it in my hands. Here are some pics from various Pentax models I've owned over the years:









K-50









K-7









K-10D









K-100D


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad you decided to come out of the closet. Nice shots.


----------

